# How to tell if you may be haunted.



## Rita (Oct 5, 2006)

How to tell if you may be haunted.

The temperature drops around you.
You have constant goosebumps.
There are strange noises coming from the basement.
Your couch slides across the floor with you on it.
Lights go on and off.
Shadows drift on the ceiling.
You hear scratching coming from the corner of the room.
Friends think you’re strange.
You draw pictures of ghosts coming at you.
You keep spitting out tacks.
Your skin looks green.
The Yellow Pages is open at ‘Exorcists’.


----------



## Spider Web (Nov 17, 2006)

It's November...a weekday...2AM and your lying awake going over plans in your head for THE BIG DAY'S new prop! I guess that's haunted.


----------



## smprice1995 (Dec 10, 2006)

hi not all of those things have happened to me because it is just my uncle Tony that died in a car crash when i was just a baby


----------



## divinedragon7 (Jul 20, 2009)

when that moaning noise isn't coming from your wife/husband


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

when you have monsters under the bed becuz your attic, basement and garge is full of halloween props.


----------



## ghostsandcostumes (Jul 24, 2009)

*Halloween Props*



NOWHINING said:


> when you have monsters under the bed becuz your attic, basement and garge is full of halloween props.


That's funny, sounds like a person I know.


----------



## PlainfieldDan (Aug 12, 2008)

There's room under your bed......?


----------



## GrahamWellington (Jul 1, 2009)

divinedragon7 said:


> when that moaning noise isn't coming from your wife/husband


Ha ha ha!! This is classic!


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

NOWHINING said:


> when you have monsters under the bed becuz your attic, basement and garge is full of halloween props.


gee that sounds soooo fimliar lol


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

as a general rule, do not solve puzzles that open portals to HELL.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

If you're searching for something which casused a noise and find out that it's just the cat, leave the room immediately if you value your life.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Stay away from certain geographical locations, some of which are listed here:
Amityvile
elm street
transylvania
nilbog
the bermuda triangle
maine 
massachusetts


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Beware of strangers bearing tools such as chain saws, staple guns, hedge trimmers, electric carving knives, lawnmowers, torches, soldering irons, band saws, weedwhackers, or any device made from deceased companions.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

If you find a town that is looks and is deserted, it's probably for a reason. Take the hint and stay the hell away!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

What ever you do, do not keep pets such as cats, dogs, hamsters or anything cuddly. If you mudt, do not let them out of your sight for so much as a second.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Do not open the closed door, especially if you hear scratching, heavy breathing, or any other strange noises from the other side of the door.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Always ask why the estate is being sold soooo cheap!


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

NOWHINING said:


> Stay away from certain geographical locations, some of which are listed here:
> Amityvile
> elm street
> transylvania
> ...


ELM STREET? geesh Im in trouble..... just my luck..


----------



## Indigo (Oct 25, 2012)

Eight of them fit me


----------



## hallowicked (Mar 27, 2013)

Being woken up at 3am every morning.
or
Having doors in your home open by themselves.
or 
after working the night shift you lay down in the morning only to be woken up by the front door opening and closing and hearing footsteps coming up the stairs.
All the time nervously caalling to your wife hoping for an anwser. And when you finally muster enouh courage to slide out of bed to see who it is, you find that the house is empty and the door is still deadbolted shut.
or 
In the middle of the night you hear someone playing pool in the basement. Balls clacking together and the thunk of the cue when it hits the cue ball. Just as you step on the first stair leading to the basement it creeks and you suddenly hear all the balls rush and crack on their way to the pockets, and clank of the cues as they fall to the floor.


----------



## The_Cailleach_Bheur (Jul 20, 2013)

I find it funny how some of those things were actually true and some of them were just plain for laughs. I think the entire mix of them all was funnier than any individual lines. XD 

Oh, my. This sounds bad, but what about the person who's worst haunting in the house is just that every night when they go to bed, they hear some really suggestive, but ghostly noises coming from the upstairs room above their head, and every time they go to look, nothing is there? XD


----------

